# "water works" douche thingy



## User35 (Jul 10, 2009)

Waterworks Natural Vaginal Therapy - Reduce or Eliminate Vaginal Odor Now - Commercial

theres the link for the commercial online...I saw this on tv and thought WTF !!!!

I dont douche...never have and never will, I hear its bad for your vajayjay. Am I a super prude in thinking this is weird ?? To me this is freaky and its being advertised on daytime TV ! IDK..


----------



## mlr0804 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Waterworks Natural Vaginal Therapy - Reduce or Eliminate Vaginal Odor Now - Commercial

theres the link for the commercial online...I saw this on tv and thought WTF !!!!

I dont douche...never have and never will, I hear its bad for your vajayjay. Am I a super prude in thinking this is weird ?? To me this is freaky and its being advertised on daytime TV ! IDK.._

 

i havent seen this, so i clicked the link.

im more worried about the "try it free for 30 days" thing.  if you dont like it....return it?!?! EWWWWWWWW.  makes you wonder if they dispose of them or just clean them and reship......ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 10, 2009)

I remember a less attractive model of these hanging from my grandmas shower wen I was a kid...and when I would ask her what it was she would say, A Water bottle...don't touch it, lol


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!! I clicked the link to see this and it has an animation of how it is supposed to work. i think im scarred for life

EEEEP!


----------



## chynegal (Jul 10, 2009)

lol im sorry but it looks like a vibrator lol


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I remember a less attractive model of these handing from my grandmas shower wen I was a kid...and when I would ask her what it was she would say, A Water bottle...don't touch it, lol_

 












My aunt had one of the "old school" ones too.


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 14, 2009)

It is so bad for you! It can give you infections


----------

